# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Request]Blank Cataclysm Logo

## CimSlunt

Just the logo no text. thanks You

----------


## shadowsx

this?

----------


## Reflection

I think he means just the background, no "world of warcraft" text.

----------


## CimSlunt

Yeah just the background, no text at all, im not sure if they is any cataclysm ones aorund yet, i saw a generator for Pre TBC and TBC but the link didnt work.

----------


## Confucius

Here's the generator you where looking for  :Stick Out Tongue:  I re-uploaded it for you  :Wink: 

MF: Axxa's Wow Logo Creator v1.1.7z
FB: Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!

Enjoy!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aldaeld



----------


## Xel

I've been looking for this, thanks!

----------


## CimSlunt

Epic! Thanks to you both 1 +Rep each  :Big Grin: 


Cant Rep, Sorry boys  :Frown:

----------


## Erase

> Epic! Thanks to you both 1 +Rep each 
> 
> 
> Cant Rep, Sorry boys


*You can't rep people in the graphic section, so you gotta find another thread/post of theirs, and rep that one.*

----------


## tehnehneh

wow thx for this 




>

----------

